# Schools??



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi there

Can anyone help me and tell me if there are any schools that will take children from primary to college age , I wish to beable to take both of my girls to the same place/school.........does anyone understand me.........


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yes I do - what curriculum?


----------



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello....

English...please.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

British Curriculum then? no IB? 

English College Primary - has the College next door
DESS Primary - has a College but not next door


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Jumeirah College/Jumeirah Primary? DESS seems to be the fave right now.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

DESS is an excellent school, I think if you go down the JPS route you get entry into JC, both good schools I might add. But the original poster hasn't bothered to come back anyway!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Ah...just realised how long ago that question was asked!


----------



## Big Al & Family (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello.

Before you think we have up and died, nope we are still here in Folkestone.....
trying to deal with life . council tax and nasty little kids out the front, sorry that Dara hasnt been back to you Geordie, as I usually leave this website to her, she has been on most of the sites trying to collect information, so (alot from you) she has been able to find more and more people in Dubai

Many thanks

Al Cubin


----------

